# Question on Auto-Bill Pay



## scarylibrary23 (Jul 31, 2008)

If you sign up for auto-bill pay after you sign up do you still get the 10 dollar credit for the HD? They didn't really tell me before so i was just checking.


----------



## F1aReD (Sep 27, 2011)

Do you have an account login for directv.com? Maybe you can log in and add Auto Bill Pay and see if it tells you or gives you that option. 

Just a thought, someone else will have to chime in for a definitive answer.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

You must call 'em.


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

On a new HD only account NO, on a new account with HDDVR then YES with approved credit. If existing account adding auto pay for first time then call for answer.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

scarylibrary23 said:


> If you sign up for auto-bill pay after you sign up do you still get the 10 dollar credit for the HD? They didn't really tell me before so i was just checking.


When I called them last time, they gave me the credit. However, on my bill it showed up as a $10 deduction on my package.
You might watch for that on your bill.


----------



## scarylibrary23 (Jul 31, 2008)

Called them and asked. They said the credit of $10 will show up on next bill. Also when i was on the phone earlier today getting my autopay setup right. The lady ask to me if I would go ahead and process my payment for the current month and I said yes. Little did i know they would charge me $5 dollars for that so they waived it. Tricky DTV people.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

DirecTV does not proactively give out 10.00 off to every existing customers who has auto bill pay. You can call to see if you qualify at 1-800-531-5000
It never hurts to ask! :grin:


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

They don't give you a "$10 credit for HD". They don't even want you to THINK about the phrase "free HD" anymore!! :lol:

Instead, they hide the $10 HD fee in their "advanced receiver" line item on your bill.

What they do is give a $10 discount the first two years for new customers but they never hint that it has anything to do with HD.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> They don't give you a "$10 credit for HD". They don't even want you to THINK about the phrase "free HD" anymore!! :lol:
> 
> Instead, they hide the $10 HD fee in their "advanced receiver" line item on your bill.
> 
> What they do is give a $10 discount the first two years for new customers but they never hint that it has anything to do with HD.


Incorrect. You don't even have HD, so I'm not sure how you'd even know. The line item is:

03/22 04/21 Advanced Receiver-HD *24 Months Free HD *Access -10.00 Credit


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

sigma1914;3199981 said:


> Incorrect. You don't even have HD, so I'm not sure how you'd even know. The line item is:
> 
> 03/22 04/21 Advanced Receiver-HD 24 Months Free HD Access -10.00 Credit


With current new customer promo he is right, it's $10 off hddvr advanced receiver service, you can't get it on HD only accts.


----------

